# Hairy mess



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I need help in figuring out other ways for hair removal! I have tried Nair, waxing, and shaving. For my legs I stick to shaving since its the most convinient way to take care of such a large area and for my under arms I wax. It's the pubic area where I have the issue I swear my hair "learns" and is even more resistant the second time around at least that's what I thought when I used Nair which worked wonders the first time but left many hairs behind the second time around. So what say you ladies? I've been curious about epilators but I hear they are painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an epilator but I'm afraid to use it down there. LOL

I just shave it and go over any stubble everytime I shower.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG EPILATORS are Satan's SPAWN!

My gramma tried it on MY arm to see how it worked and I almost slapped her :rofl:

But for my body, I just have a good razor and awesome shaving cream and it works well.

I get my eyebrows done.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

that_girl said:


> OMG EPILATORS are Satan's SPAWN!
> 
> My gramma tried it on MY arm to see how it worked and I almost slapped her :rofl:
> 
> ...


I usually wax my own eyebrows. I always keep the eyebrow pencil around in case of an oops. LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Try body sugaring

Natural Hair Removal: Ancient Egyptian Art of Body Sugaring | Care2 Healthy Living

Over time it permanently removes the hair.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

You ladies are too funny! 

EleGirl - love the idea of the sugaring! Very cheap too!

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nair is NOT my friend. It gave me such a bad chemical burn on the area I tested I couldn't wear pants for a week.

I just use a nice razor (disposables also hate me) and shaving cream I like skintimate the raspberry scent. Had to tell my 4 yr old it was NOT raspberry whipcream.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

I mostly wax. Legs, I wax the bottom half and shave the top half (thighs), arms I wax the under part of my elbow and shave the rest. The downside to this, of course, is that it can be slightly painful to wax, you have to wait for the hair to be long enough, and there's no set schedule since I wax AND shave. 
For the sensitive genital areas, I try to wax as close as I can get without making myself cry out in pain, then I just shave the rest off. If I could afford it I'd just go to my usual waxing lady for my sensitive areas down there but at 75 bucks a session, I can't be lavishing myself in waxing luxury.
Used to shave all the time and made my hair thicker and grow faster... Nair--it was awful, I got a terrible rash and the 15 minutes of wait was torture of itchiness. I swithced to nair/sally hansen wax--nair wax is horrible! sally was good but its not enough for me I grow hair so quickly. After going to a waxer I discovered GiGi hard wax, bought a wax pot and all-- aside from its inconvenience I like this best.

I heard of a hair removal in Japan which uses "light therapy"? It's not radiation or laser, I'm not sure what it's called atm, I shall look it up. edit* i think its called "Air Cool Flash"


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The first time I tried wax it was really my husband trying it first. I was trying to gauge the pain from his facial expression to decide if I was going to do it. He let me wax a section on his leg and arm. After that I wasn't so sure I wanted to go through with it on myself.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

square1 said:


> Nair is NOT my friend. It gave me such a bad chemical burn on the area I tested I couldn't wear pants for a week.


You say that as if it's something bad.

(Okay, I'll just see myself out now. )


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr. Rockstar - LMAO.

Applelemon - I have the Gigi hard wax stuff too I use that for my under arms I like it but it's a b!tch to remove if it falls anywhere like the sink/tub or on floors :/

Anyway.... I read up some more about body sugaring and am going to give it a try soon. I have to let the hair grow out a bit more. 
I normally shave but my hair grows back so quickly that I would joke with H about my 5 o'clock shadow when I was naked around him LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Try body sugaring
> 
> Natural Hair Removal: Ancient Egyptian Art of Body Sugaring | Care2 Healthy Living
> 
> Over time it permanently removes the hair.


I have lots of complaints about my stbxw, but her skills as an esthectician are superb (I was always her guinea pig)... she does hundreds of brazilians, uses only sugaring (and threading for small touch ups) and it is definitely the way to go... gentler but just as effective as waxing (if you have a good esthetician that is). It is not permanent hair removal, first growth will stay away for 3-4 weeks but a couple weeks after first sugaring the second growth that was ready to sprout will be coming in. If you maintain it hairs stay away for 3-4 weeks, you should get it done every 6 weeks. Exfoliate, clean area with witch hazel and avoid touching too much to prevent ingrowns.

How is that for TMI?


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 30, 2011)

i have been doing the Laser permanent hair removal for my legs, underarms as well as brazilian....it is amazing, and im loving the result so far. I hated the bumps and ingrown hairs that i used to get from shaving and waxing. I hate that my hair grows so fast after shaving and i hated the waiting period between waxing (that's when i can't wear any skirt or dresses because i feel like my legs are like a pine tree! lol)

If you really have problems with unwanted hair like i am then i would highly recommend investing in some laser treatments, sooo worth it to never have to deal with the hassle of shaving or waxing again :smthumbup:


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> Dr. Rockstar - LMAO.
> 
> Applelemon - I have the Gigi hard wax stuff too I use that for my under arms I like it but it's a b!tch to remove if it falls anywhere like the sink/tub or on floors :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha! I totally understand! Had to throw out some really good bath mats because of it 
I'm gonna give the sugaring thins a try, I'm starting to get that pigmentation thing from over waxing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I recommend shaving and waxing


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

applelemon said:


> Ha! I totally understand! Had to throw out some really good bath mats because of it
> I'm gonna give the sugaring thins a try, I'm starting to get that pigmentation thing from over waxing.


Sugar doesn't stick to the skin near as much as wax, and it doesn't hurt after like waxing does. Of course, it still hurts to pull the hairs out, but wax takes all kinds of skin with it and leaves you stinging after. Also, lightly rub a little corn starch over the area first to prevent the sugar from grabbing the skin too much. You can make your own sugar on the stove or you can buy stuff, make sure to get the right consistency - if you have warm hands or your home is warm then get stiffer sugar, it takes more pressure to apply (which can hurt a little) but if it is too warm and viscous it won't hold the hair, and also you can't reuse the same glob as long because it gets runnier as you use it. It takes some practice to get good at it. Sugar is also so easy to clean up, just dissolves in warm water. It is crazy how much I learned about all this.


----------

